# Ebb and Flow systems Q's



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok I am growing in a 4' wide x 2' deep and 8' feet tall.  I researched other methods but this seems like it is the easiest.  I found a growing tray that is 2' x 4' but it is only 6 inches high, would this be sufficient for growing like 4 plants it doesn't seem deep enough.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know what Eb and FLow is, but 6 inches more than likely wouldn't work. If oyu have a flower pot, that's more than likely 2-3 inches deep. Then if you have more than 3 plants... Try it. Keep water around and keep your eyes on it. Mine go through over 5 gallons every few days when in full swing.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

SmokeStar21 said:
			
		

> Ok I am growing in a 4' wide x 2' deep and 8' feet tall. I researched other methods but this seems like it is the easiest. I found a growing tray that is 2' x 4' but it is only 6 inches high, would this be sufficient for growing like 4 plants it doesn't seem deep enough.


No, that size container isn't large enough to use for ebb and flow.

I suggest that you use a Rubbermaid type container like a dish pan. For a plant that is going to grow over 3 feet tall with LST, one plant per container is enough. Sex the plant before putting it into the system. That way you won't have any problems trying to remove a male. A proper ebb and flow container needs to be at least a foot deep, wide and long. That's a cubic foot of space. Anything less and it won't have enough room to grow freely. Here is a link to a very basic Ebb and Flow system.
http://www.living-learning.com/faq/homebflo.htm

I don't agree with their usage of 1/4 and 1/2 water lines and their use of pots within the growing area, but you'll get the idea.

If you would like advice on a system for your needs, let me know. I've built many, many hydro units.

Good luck.

PS, I use 1 inch ID, Black plastic flex lines for mine. That way, I'm assured to NOT develop any pressure that might blow a fitting or clamp. I've had both happen years ago. It makes a God Awful mess.

Because of the inherent risk of electrocution from the combination of water and electrical devices, don't fool around with Hydroponics until you know what you're doing. You can kill yourself. No joke.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> I don't know what Eb and FLow is, but 6 inches more than likely wouldn't work. If oyu have a flower pot, that's more than likely 2-3 inches deep. Then if you have more than 3 plants... Try it. Keep water around and keep your eyes on it. Mine go through over 5 gallons every few days when in full swing.


Ebb and Flow is also known as Fill and Drain. It's the most effective method of hydroponic growing known today. Each grow unit fills with nutrient enriched water and circulates for a period of time and then back drains into it's reservoir. It's simple, it's not very expensive and works very well.

Here's a link to one method of Ebb and Flow:
http://www.living-learning.com/faq/homebflo.htm


What type of system are you using that uses 5 gallons of nutrient mix each day?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey man, did i say 5 a day? I meant 5 every 3 days. It's posted under a posting named, "word.." Check it out. I over grew my closet, but that's the sat-up.


----------



## drizzit (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes I would also go with a Ebb and Flow Hydroponics System, especially if you are the beginner - they are very easy to handle


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 14, 2008)

SmokeStar21 said:
			
		

> Ok I am growing in a 4' wide x 2' deep and 8' feet tall. I researched other methods but this seems like it is the easiest. I found a growing tray that is 2' x 4' but it is only 6 inches high, would this be sufficient for growing like 4 plants it doesn't seem deep enough.


 
My top tray is only 8-10 inches deep, and it will work fine for all but the tallest of plants(4 feet and taller). I use a 430w light so I neednt grow the plants more than 22 inches from top to bottom.  My girl is a sativa, tall and very stretchy, so I tie SnowWhite down all round to keep her buds within the 22 inches. 

make sure to put a safety valve (I use a couple holes in very top side of tray, with tubes draining into res, just below top edge) to stop any possible overflow. Good Luck :clap:


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

View attachment 54779
my tray is 6in deep except the lip.  you made the right choice with ebb & flo..i love it. if your not worried about #'s i would pack 15-24 plants in there and flower them right away.but thats with clones.  good luck man! oops,JUST NOTICED THE DATE


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

if you still have not gotten your answer, check out utube , look for i grow green, seems like a sweet ebb/ flow system to me:hubba:


----------

